# διευκρινώ ή διευκρινίζω;



## nickel (Oct 7, 2008)

Υπάρχει κανένας που να λέει ή να γράφει _διευκρινώ_; Όχι. Δυο μαραμένα *διευκρινεί βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο. Κανένα *διευκρινούν. Αυτό είναι ρήμα της αρχαίας. Το εγκαταλείψαμε και στις μέρες μας χρησιμοποιούμε το _*διευκρινίζω*_. Πώς κλίνεται αυτό; _*Διευκρίνισα*_, έτσι; (10.400 ευρήματα) Όχι *διευκρίνησα, εντάξει; (Παρά τα 13.600 ευρήματα.) *Να διευκρινίσω* και όχι _να *διευκρινήσω_. (Εδώ υπερτερούν τα σωστά.) Αδιευκρίνιστος.

Και *διευκρίνιση, διευκρινίσεις*.
376.000 διευκρινήσεις! Για όνομα του Θεού!

Και για να ξεμπερδεύουμε μια και καλή:

*αποσαφήνιση* και *διασαφήνιση* και όχι *αποσαφήνηση ή *διασαφήνηση (λέει κανείς _διασαφηνώ_;)
(αλλά *διασάφηση*, από _διασαφώ_)
*ασφάλιση* και όχι *ασφάληση
*ψήφιση* και όχι *_ψήφηση_
*εκσπερμάτιση* (ή εκσπερμάτωση) και όχι *εκσπερμάτηση
*κατάρτιση* και όχι *_κατάρτηση_ (Κρεμάστε τους από το πιο ψηλό κατάρτι!)
*φώτιση* και όχι *φώτηση (ας τους φωτίσει ο Θεός)
*μεταχείριση* και όχι *_μεταχείρηση_ (αλλά _επιχείρηση_)
*διαφήμιση* και όχι *διαφήμηση (πάρτε 666.000 εξαποδώ, τόσα μου βγαίνουν!)





*δυσφήμηση* ή *δυσφήμιση* (ανάλογα με τον αν λέτε _δυσφημώ_ ή _δυσφημίζω_)
*άνθιση* (από το _ανθίζω_) ή *άνθηση* (από το _ανθώ_)
*εξασθένηση* (από το _εξασθενώ_) και *εξασθένιση* (από το _εξασθενίζω_) (Μερικοί χρησιμοποιούν το πρώτο σαν αμετάβατο και το δεύτερο σαν μεταβατικό.)

Και μετά από όλα αυτά, ποιος τολμηρός θα πιάσει να γράψει για την _εγχείρηση / εγχείριση_;

(Ναι, και κάποια στιγμή θα ξαναπούμε για τα _καταχώρηση_ και _καταχώριση_, αλλά και τα _σύγχυση_ και _σύγχιση_.)

(Όχι, Μπόμπο, το μιάμιση δεν βγαίνει από ρήμα *_μιαμίζω_!)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 7, 2008)

nickel said:


> (Ναι, και κάποια στιγμή θα ξαναπούμε για τα _καταχώρηση_ και _καταχώριση_, αλλά και τα _σύγχυση_ και _σύγχιση_.)


Να σπεύσετε, παρακαλώ, γιατί εγώ δεν βλέπω σε κανένα λεξικό να γράφει "σύγχιση" και έχω πάθει μεγάλη σύγχυση.


----------



## Elena (Oct 7, 2008)

nickel said:


> Και μετά από όλα αυτά, ποιος τολμηρός θα πιάσει να γράψει για την _εγχείρηση / εγχείριση_;



Δεν ξέρω ποιος τολμηρός θα γράψει, αλλά ξέρω ποιος θα
(ψιλο-) αντιγράψει βιαστικά (moi):

εγχ*είρη*σις (η ενέργεια του *εγχειρώ*, απόπειρα, επιχείρηση κ.λπ.)
|| *(ιατρ.)* τεχνική επέμβαση (επί) ασθενούς, κυρίως δια τεμνόντων εργαλείων: (φρ. σκωπτ.) «η εγχείρησις επέτυχεν, αλλ' ο ασθενής απέθανεν».

εγχ*είρι*ση (η πράξη του* εγχειρίζω* -και εγχειρισμός- παραδίδω, δίδω εις χείρας τινός *||... αλλά και *αντί του εγχειρώ

(ΠΡΩΪΑΣ... Δημητράκου)


----------



## sarant (Oct 7, 2008)

Elena said:


> Δεν ξέρω ποιος τολμηρός θα γράψει, αλλά ξέρω ποιος θα
> (ψιλο-) αντιγράψει βιαστικά (moi):
> 
> εγχ*είρη*σις (η ενέργεια του *εγχειρώ*, απόπειρα, επιχείρηση κ.λπ.)
> ...



Ναι, αλλά αν η εγχείρηση πάνω σ' έναν ασθενή γράφεται έτσι, τότε ο ασθενής πρέπει να λέγεται εγχειρημένος, και όχι εγχειρισμένος, νεσπα; (Θα μου πεις βέβαια για το μετεγχειρητικό στάδιο).


----------



## Elena (Oct 8, 2008)

sarant said:


> Ναι, αλλά αν η εγχείρηση πάνω σ' έναν ασθενή γράφεται έτσι, τότε ο ασθενής πρέπει να λέγεται εγχειρημένος, και όχι εγχειρισμένος, νεσπα; (Θα μου πεις βέβαια για το μετεγχειρητικό στάδιο).




Mπα, τίποτα δε θα σου πω (μια και ο Δημητράκος δίνει και «αντί του εγχειρώ»... και μια και βολεύομαι με το «χειρουργημένος» (>χειρουργώ)- αν κι έχω πέσει σε αυτό:

http://adamantobabis.blogspot.com/2008/08/blog-post_6754.html


(Btw: να μου θυμίσεις να σου πω το ανέκδοτο με το «παίζετε τέταρτος στο μπριτζ;») :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2008)

Κακά τα ψέματα. Αντιλαμβανόμαστε όλοι ότι έχει επικρατήσει η χρήση του *εγχειρίζω*:
_Τον εγχειρίζουν τώρα_. (Δεν λέμε «Τον εγχειρούν τώρα».)
_Εγχειρισμένος. Να εγχειριστεί στην Αγγλία. Πού εγχειρίστηκε τελικά;_

Δύσκολο πια να ακούσουμε τον κύριο όπου μας έστειλες και που έχει μείνει πολλά χρόνια πίσω (ένα αστεράκι στην αρχή για όλη την παράγραφο):
*Κάνω εγχείρησι. Συγχέεται μέ τό εγχειρίζω=δίνω στό χέρι. Ετσι γράφεται καί λέγεται: εγχειρισμένος, εγχειρισθείς, θά εγχειρισθή, εγχείριση, αντί τών ορθών: εγχειρημένος, εγχειρηθείς, θά εγχειρηθή, εγχείρησις κτλ.​ Το ρήμα είναι πια *εγχειρίζω*. Απείραχτο ωστόσο έχει μείνει το επίθετο _εγχειρητικός_. Οπότε μένει να αποφασίσουμε τι θα κάνουμε με το ουσιαστικό που δεν δηλώνει την ταυτότητά του στο αφτί. Θα το αφήσουμε εκεί που ήταν (_εγχείρηση_) ή θα το βάλουμε να συμφωνήσει με το ρήμα (_εγχείριση_);

Το αντίστροφο συμβαίνει με το *καταχωρίζω* (Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Ρωμιοί!). Αν επικρατήσει το _*καταχωρώ*_ (_καταχωρημένος, να καταχωρηθεί, καταχωρήθηκε_), δεν θα πρέπει να γράφουμε και *καταχώρηση* αντί για _καταχώριση_;


----------



## sarant (Oct 8, 2008)

nickel said:


> Το αντίστροφο συμβαίνει με το *καταχωρίζω* (Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Ρωμιοί!). Αν επικρατήσει το _*καταχωρώ*_ (_καταχωρημένος, να καταχωρηθεί, καταχωρήθηκε_), δεν θα πρέπει να γράφουμε και *καταχώρηση* αντί για _καταχώριση_;



Δεν είναι και τόσο αντίστροφο, διότι το _καταχώρηση_ ήδη υπερτερεί σε σχέση με το _καταχώριση_ (10:1 αναξιόπιστες γουγλιές). Για μένα μάλιστα, το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει _καταχωρητής_ αλλά όχι _καταχωριστής_ είναι η ταφόπετρα στην οικογένεια Χωρίζου.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 8, 2008)

Και *φωτογραφίζω > φωτογράφιση* και όχι φωτογράφηση κι ας έχει σχεδόν διπλάσιες γκουγκλιές.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 8, 2008)

nickel said:


> *κατάρτιση* και όχι *_κατάρτηση_ (Κρεμάστε τους από το πιο ψηλό κατάρτι!)



Παρακαλώ να με κατακρημνίσετε/κατακρημνήσετε στα βράχια.



> Να σπεύσετε, παρακαλώ, γιατί εγώ δεν βλέπω σε κανένα λεξικό να γράφει "σύγχιση" και έχω πάθει μεγάλη σύγχυση



Αλεξ., ο Μπαμπ. κάνει τη διάκριση σε σύγχυση (συγχέω) και σύγχιση (συγχίζω/-ομαι), την οποία βρίσκω σωστή αλλά και χρήσιμη, για να ξέρουμε πότε είναι κανείς απλώς μπερδεμένος ή ψυχικά ταραγμένος, αναστατωμένος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2011)

Σιχαίνομαι να _διευκρινίζω_ κάθε τόσο ότι το ρήμα είναι (πια) *διευκρινίζω*, _να διευκρινίσω, τη διευκρίνιση_. Οπότε, bump.


----------

